
Stay up-to-date with your friends' data even if they change it - yousefjoe4
http://dicardy.com
======
yousefjoe4
Dicardy is your Digital Personal/Business Card, the modern and easiest way for
people to exchange their information, stay connected and up-to-date with each
other's information forever. You don’t have to spend money, carry and print so
many business/personal cards anymore. You don’t have to ask your friends for
any of their social medias’ accounts, for their emails or for their phone
numbers anymore. You don’t have to send messages to all of your friends
anymore telling them that you will change your phone number or that you have
changed any of your social media accounts. Why ? Simply, because Dicardy will
take care of all of these for you. Dicardy aims to connect everyone together
forever. as we meet a lot of people daily, it’s hard to keep track and stay
up-to-date with our friends/connections’ information (social media accounts,
new phone numbers, emails …etc.) especially with the tremendous amount of
social media platforms that are increasing day by day. Using Dicardy you will
have a section in your profile to add all of your social media accounts and
your basic information, or any other custom details that you want to share ,
send connection requests to your friends, add your friend into categories and
specify what each category can see of your information, you could show
different information for different categories, allowing you to customise your
information according to your needs and manage your privacy the way you want,
Dicardy allows you to have full control over your information.

Dicardy is encouraging and helping the world to GO GREEN, According to this
article: “27 million business cards are printed daily, resulting into around
10 Billion business cards printed annually and of the 10 billion cards printed
each year, 8 billion will be tossed within a week”. These are billions of
papers and dollars wasted on printing cards that most of them get thrown away,
lost or their information are out of date

